# Floating Doctors



## smhaas (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey 
I am the mother of one of those neophytes on board the Floating Doctors Mission. 
The last word i received was on Saturday, which is okay i guess- ( he is a grown man)
i thought i would use this site to gather information about their safety and progress
Its good to see everyones thoughts and opinions.
Thanks
smhaas


----------



## wind_magic (Jun 6, 2006)

smhaas said:


> Hey
> I am the mother of one of those neophytes on board the Floating Doctors Mission.
> The last word i received was on Saturday, which is okay i guess- ( he is a grown man)
> i thought i would use this site to gather information about their safety and progress
> ...


Welcome smhaas!


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Ma'm,

I wouldn't worry about your child -- sailing passages take much longer than most land-dwellers realize, and it's not unusual for boats and crews to go incommunicado for lengths of time that would seem unthinkable on land. 

Also, we are familiar with the Floating Doctors, and have seen more than a few photos of their vessel. It appears to be reasonably stout, but probably not the fastest passagemaker. So they could be out there a bit longer than average on their crossing to Haiti (if that's their destination?)

I know as a mother you can't help it, but please don't worry too much. They'll be fine.  

If you ned help of any kind, feel free to post here.


----------



## smhaas (Apr 27, 2010)

*floating doctors*

John Pollard
Thank you for your kind reply. i appreciate the information and the assessment of the vessel. 
I thought i would be more at ease but at certain times of the day- i have a rush of anxiety which i know is NOT a mother's intuition but perhaps more of a mothers intrusion....
anyway thanks and i will certaintly ask for assistance here if i need it
again thanks for your kind reply 
Susan


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

smhaas said:


> ...I thought i would be more at ease but at certain times of the day- i have a rush of anxiety which i know is NOT a mother's intuition but perhaps more of a mothers intrusion....


What you're experiencing sounds perfectly normal to me. Parents worry -- can't be helped.

Those kids (young adults, really) are fit and well equipped -- especially for medical emergencies. They're crossing at a favorable time of year, in an area with plenty of traffic that can render assistance if need be.

They probably won't set any speed records, they might hit a few rough patches and bumps along the way, but they'll be fine.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

I am surprised they don't have a SPOT tracker.


----------



## gtod25 (Aug 5, 2000)

*Floating Doctor(s) arrived in Haiti..*

Hi Susan

Check out my other post.


----------



## smhaas (Apr 27, 2010)

Thank you to JohnRPollard,bljones,and gtod25 for your attention - I did receive a call that they have arrived in Haiti, without too much difficulty
I am happy to have this site!
your kindness is greatly appreciated.
Susan


----------

